# Ohio Grouse



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I would like the opportunity to jump one more ruffled grouse in my life time in Ohio. In the late 60's early 70's most properties in northeastern Ohio had them running around like chickens. Was nothing to spend all day flushing birds everywhere you hunted. The last bird I flushed was in 1996 in Huntsburg, Ohio and was not even hunting for them at that time. Even if I can find perfect areas of habitat there are no birds. The levels dropped so low they can have perfect habitat and there are no birds to repopulate the areas. I been told they are cyclic bird, no second growth woods, predators and many more excuses for the disappearance across the state. Has there been any real DNR projects tried in the state or has it been just fact finding and excuses?


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

I was told that as the turkeys increase the grouse decrease, it does seem to be the case around here. Turkeys eat the eggs and the chicks.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

I moved quite a few ohio grouse last year... head south towards the river. you will find them


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I really doubt they eat the chicks or eggs. At least not often, anything can happen occasionally. I&#8217;m pretty sure it would be the fact the turkey&#8217;s are winged vacuums and eat much of the grouse&#8217;s food. That being said, back in the late 90&#8217;s, early 2000&#8217;s we had a spot we hunted regularly that had both a high population of turkeys and lots of grouse. We could expect 5-15 flushes in a couple hours, though many would be repeats. All on about 5 acres. These days, the canopy has closed up some, so it&#8217;s not nearly as thick as it was. Therefore, less grouse.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Try some wayne national forest near the ohio river and marietta. Like others said, there are decent concentrations of birds but you have to head toward the Ohio river and I've found the majority to be on the eastern side of Ohio. Look for the thick and vine'y brush. Walk a little and stop and wait a lot. You'll still find birds, shooting them is a whole different story!


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Others are right Fakebait, head toward the river. Us, like you used to find plenty of birds in spots off Rt. 44, then 528 and 534. Then had some spots around Pymatuning and Jefferson in the 60's and 70's. It was good, but things change, developements, cover aging and people not willling to grant permission. We too went south and found birds. Put on lots of miles initially in the car and many more on foot hunting until we had a good porfolio we could count on for some birds. Hunted them sparingly and were always scouting new areas. Lately have been doing the lower Mich. thing. Only a few hours more driving and the terrain is easier on these old legs. There's birds to be found in Ohio for sure,just have to put in your time.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

not an expert by any means, but seems to me that the turkey grouse talk is bs. I have never hunted turkeys but i flush them by the dozens when hunting grouse in scioto andams and pike county. The thing is, my dogs always put up turkeys on the walk into the grouse habitat. That is, i have never seen a turkey in "prime" grouse habitat. I think that its probably to hard for a turkey to get in or fly out of the thick stuff where the grouse hang out. But like i said, i'm no expert on turkey.

PS if you want to find some grouse and fresh cuts use google maps and look for the cuts in the national forests. If you already have an idea of what has been cut its pretty easy to look at the satelite image and differentiate the old growth from the new growth by the colors. The hard part is trying to find acess to the logging roads that lead to the new growth cuttings. I suggest using gps coordinates along with a detailed park map and in general you can get a good idea of how to get to where you want to go. 

good luck.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Zaleski Forest in SE ohio has em, you just gotta work for em


----------

